# Very Important - Please Help - UPDATED



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi

My friend has terminable brain tumours and she has nominated her Mum to win GMTV's Mum of the Year. This would mean so much to Leanne if her Mum could win and she deserves it so much. Leanne gave birth to twins last year (IVF but non-FFer) and 3 months later was diagnosed with this terminal illness. Shelagh has completely put her own life on hold to help Leanne despite her own grief at losing her husband the week the twins were born. She has had such a hard life as her son was killed in a car accident aged 8, she's lost her husband and now she will lose a daughter long before she should. Long-term Shelagh's work will not be done as when Leanne does lose her fight for life, Shelagh will have a vital role to play in helping Leanne's husband and twins learn to adjust to life without their Mummy/Wife.

Please would you spend two minutes voting for Shelagh Bright

http://www.gm.tv/index.cfm?articleid=33244

Thank you so much - It would truly mean the world to Leanne if her Mum could win.

Axxxx

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Voted hunnie x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

just voted for you- my ISP is changing today so i will try and vote again tonight for you

xxxx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Have done  ....let us know it goes

XX


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

just watched GMTV and it showed the bit about Shelagh and her Daughter Leanne and it made me


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Did it say when they're going to announce the result Mez?


----------



## Allijab (Mar 7, 2008)

Have voted too


----------



## gizmo123 (Nov 19, 2005)

Have voted - a very moving story - I hope she wins


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Voted!    Really hope they win.


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Have voted, a very strong mother and daughter, wish them all the best and really hope Mum wins.

Louj


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

I cant find the page to vote.

xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

AmandaB1971 said:


> Did it say when they're going to announce the result M J?


I didnt listern! sorry- they just did a re-cap of it all

I cried more when he Son came round the corner with Flowers!

xxx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

i couldnt get the page either, only just seen this thread. Hope she wins tho, so sad xx


----------



## lou29 (Dec 5, 2006)

I tried too!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

I searched on the mum of year competition and got this link - http://www.gm.tv/index.cfm?articleid=33756 but can't find where to vote


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I can't find out how to vote either  

Amanda, the winner will be announced on Monday, I've got my


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

hi

Thanks to everyone who voted or who tried to.  It was only open for votes between 8-12.30 so we won't know until Monday when they'll announce it on the show (or we might know Sunday as they are surprising the winner on Sunday!)

Thanks again

Axxxxxx


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby (May 21, 2008)

AmandaB1971 said:


> hi
> 
> Thanks to everyone who voted or who tried to. It was only open for votes between 8-12.30 so we won't know until Monday when they'll announce it on the show (or we might know Sunday as they are surprising the winner on Sunday!)
> 
> ...


Oh, only just seen the thread.. 
Hope she wins... x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

She won!!! Thank you everyone for your votes, Shelagh and Leanne are on the way to London as we speak to appear on GMTV tomorrow morning followed by brekkie with Sarah Brown at Downing St.

Leanne sounds so very happy so it was worthwhile!   Thank you all.

Axxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Wonderful news, really hope they enjoy their day


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Brilliant


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Great news, hope they had a fab time!

Louj


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

That is brilliant news, I'm so happy for them both. Hope they have a wonderful day


----------

